# Hohe CPU Auslastung durch Kaspersky



## JayDog (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Habe das Problem, daß seit einigen Tagen die CPU-Last auf 100% (ja der Rechner ist schon etwas älter) hoch schnellt
und des passiert nur beim zocken -.- oder beim update kann ich gar nix mehr machen und muss warten bis es fertig ist.
Ich muss Kaspersky jedes mal ausschalten damit ich normal zocken kann, was ja nicht Sinn der Sache ist.

Pc daten:

CPU-TYP:
AMD Athlon(tm)64 x2 Dual Core Processor 4200

SYSTEMSPEICHER (G: 2GB Ram

Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon X1200

weiss jemand was ich da machen kann?


----------



## Soulii (16. Mai 2011)

kaspersky deinstallieren, glücklich werden


----------



## Palimbula (16. Mai 2011)

Es mag etwas vermessen klingen, aber deine Hardware dürfte mittlerweile zu alt für die hardwareanforderungen aktueller virenscanner sein. je nachdem welches betriebssystem du einsetzt (xp, vista, 7 etc.) ist das dann der gnadenstoß und lässt den grünen balken des task-managers nach oben schnellen.


----------



## Grolp (16. Mai 2011)

Da du ne DualCore CPU hast,würd ich Kaspersky dauerthaft den Core1 zuweisen ( is dann der 2. Kern, 0 =1. und 1 = 2. Kern )

Kannst Du endweder manuel machen : strg+alt+enf--> taskmanager --> prozessauswählen --> rechtsklick -->preriotät fest legen --> CPU1 oder CPU2 aushaken

oder leg Dir nen passendes Progy dafür zu, wie zb. : ProcessLasso
oder CPU-Control

hoffe ich konnte helfen^^


----------



## Grushdak (16. Mai 2011)

Die bisher einzige vernünftige Antwort war imo die über mir.

Was soll dieser Quatsch mit dem Deinstallieren und von wegen zu veralterter Hardware?!
Ich hatte letztes Jahr nen deutlich schwächeren PC (Athlon 64 3200+ (Single Core) ~3GHz, ca 3GB DDR1 RAM, Geforce 7300 (AGP) Win XP32bit), 
wie der des Threaderstellers und hatte dennoch keine Probleme mit dem neuesten Kaspersky.

Nur mal zur Verdeutlichung, wie wenig Speicher Kaspersky frisst - gegenüber anderen Prozessen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit neuem PC unter Windows 7[sup][sub]64bit [/sub][/sup]

Ich denke, daß das vorhandene System schon mit Kaspersky fertig wird.
Vermuten tue ich, daß eher noch zu viel anderen Dinge (Prozesse, evtl. Programme) im Hintergrund laufen.
Auch kann es sein, daß der PC "etwas" zugemüllt ist.

Nur, daß der PC zu schwach sein soll - kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Wie gesagt, ich hatte nen deutlich schwächeren PC.

greetz


----------



## Klos1 (16. Mai 2011)

Also, wenn ein 4200er Dual für Kaspersky zu schwach ist, dann ist Kaspersky Müll.  Ein Virenprogramm sollte ja jetzt nicht so die Performance für sich beanspruchen. Außerdem lief es ja anscheinend schon mal.
Vielleicht ist der Rechner ja wirklich einfach nur zugemüllt, oder Kaspersky hat nen Schädling übersehen.


----------

